
Ask HN: Why do companies reject you without giving a reason? - onecooldev24
I just got rejected by a startup for a vague reason   that I was not the right fit for the position they were looking for.<p>I am thinking of building a app for people to list such companies to warn other applicants, in process defaming such companies. Rejecting a candidate without a reason is absolutely rude cause it leaves you confused on how to improve your self. And companies who conduct themselves in such manner probably have a devious reason for rejecting you. (ex: Racism, gender bias, heightism and what not?)<p>You think this app is a good idea?
======
jacquesm
Because they are scared of being sued.

And don't bother waiting before putting companies on that list, you can pre-
populate it with _all_ companies.

------
curryMyLambda
Unless you can concretely back up a claim that a company disqualified you
based on race, gender etc, then no it is not a good idea.

Glassdoor is already doing this, and is the go-to default - however, this is
Hacker News, make something better. Their "view a few reviews now sign up" is
quite annoying.

